# Is the site slow or is it just me??



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm on 100meg Broadband and this site seems as slow as anything. Are there any problems?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

no problems here


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

big steve said:


> no problems here


Cheers bud I'll sweep my machine to see if there's any problems.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well you are slow Nidge but we wont hold it against you

(typed lightining fast and posted even quicker ) pmsl X


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

My Internet is slow as well, I think it's something to do with the cold weather? As its been slow since Saturday :-(


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ye the snow is slowing mine down,i rubbed my wireless box for a while which helped.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

A little yea...not sure if it's just me but has anyone noticed that the advertising bar at the top has changed? It seems to be all mp adverts and they see, to be much more detailed pics now...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Sometimes seems slow to me. I will have a few things going and ukm always take longer than anything else to reload but that may be because of all the likes !!!


----------

